# Absicherung Ventilator (Motorschutz oder LS-Schalter?)



## spamylustig (5 September 2016)

Hallo ihr Automatisierer,

seit neustem habe ich ein Klimagerät im Keller, da darüber ein Geschäft ist. Nur ist die Wärmeentwicklung sehr groß und der Raum heizt sich sehr auf (ca. 30-35°C).

Meine Idee: 
Am Kellerschacht zwei Ventilatoren anbringen um die Luft nach draußen abzuleiten. Soweit so gut... 
Ich hatte vor das ganze mit einer Logo zu steuern und einen kleinen Schaltschrank mit abgesetzter Bedienung zu bauen.

Nach der Vorgeschichte zur eigentlichen Frage:

Die Ventilatoren haben eine max. Stromaufnahme von 0,3A. Wie sichere ich die ab oder ist das gar nicht nötig? (LS-Schalter oder Motorschutz?)

Daten des Ventilators:

*Axialer Wandventilator zur direkten Entlüftung, Ø 200 mm, 900 m³/h, 160 Pa max. 230 V~ 50/60 Hz.*

Bin neu hier, schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Hesse (5 September 2016)

Edit:

*spamylustig

OK
*


----------



## egro (5 September 2016)

Motoren unter 0.7kW brauchen keinen Motorschutz.
Du kannst einen normalen LS nehmen, um die Leitung zu schützen (Darum heisst das Ding "Leitungsschutzschalter").


----------



## MSommer (15 September 2016)

egro schrieb:


> Motoren unter 0.7kW brauchen keinen Motorschutz.
> Du kannst einen normalen LS nehmen, um die Leitung zu schützen (Darum heisst das Ding "Leitungsschutzschalter").


Hallo,
Mich würde interessieren wo das geschrieben steht. Oder gehst Du davon aus, dass diese allen einen Thermokontakt in der Motorleitung eingeschleift haben.
Gruß Michael


----------



## egro (15 September 2016)

Hallo MSommer

Deine Antwort hat mich an meiner zweifeln lassen...

In der Schweiz steht das in den NIN (Niederspannungs-Installations-Normen).
Diese sind oft an die EN angelehnt, aber nicht immer!!!
Als ich meine Aussage kontrollieren wollte, habe ich gemerkt, dass irgendwann mal in den letzten Jahren etwas geändert hat (Meine Abschlussprüfung ist doch schon eine Weile her!).

Jetzt steht da folgendes:
Welche ortsfesten Motoren sind mit Motorschutzschalter auszurüsten?
NIN C 4.3.3.3.1

- alle Motoren über 0,5 kW
- alle unbeaufsichtigten Motoren in feuergefährdeten 
  Räumen
- alle Motoren in explosionsgefährdeten Räumen

Also möchte ich mich doch noch offiziell und in aller Form für meine falschen Angaben entschuldigen.

PS: Für die zwei 70W-Ventis von Spamylustig reicht (in der Schweiz) trotzdem ein LS.
Und ich denke nicht, dass man in Deutschland, bei einem Badezimmer-Venti, ein Motorschutzschalter einbauen muss.
Ich weiss es aber nicht sicher, die Deutschen haben ja auch so riesige Steckdosen im Haushalt!!!


----------



## nade (16 September 2016)

Rein aus Interesse, 1 Phasig? 3 Phasig? ca 340W, oder ca 95W? Allerdings ist bei keinem der 2 Varianten zwingend ein Motorschutz von Nöten. Hat aber bei Lagerschäden, oder Verschmutzung den Vorteil, dass es den Motor vor totaler Selbstzerstörung schützen kann. Vorausgesetzt er ist richtig eingestellt.


----------



## MSommer (16 September 2016)

Hallo egro,
Danke für deine ergänzenden Infos zu meiner Frage.
Bei 230V-Kleinventilatoren plane ich üblicherweise auch nur einen LS-Schalter ein, wenn im Datenblatt des Antriebes steht, dass kein Motorschutz erforderlich ist.  In den von Dir genannten Sonderbereichen kommt immer ein Motorschutzschalter zum Einsatz.
Bei 400V-Antrieben wird grundsätzlich ein Motorschutz verbaut, auch wenn ein Wicklungsschutz (Thermokontakt oder Thermistor) in der Motorwicklung integriert ist. Beide Schutzeinrichtungen werden dann in einer gemeinsamen Schutzschaltung integriert (Ausnahme Ex-Bereiche).


Gruß Michael


----------



## egro (16 September 2016)

Genau das steht in unseren Vorschriften...



MSommer schrieb:


> Bei 400V-Antrieben wird grundsätzlich ein Motorschutz verbaut, auch wenn ein Wicklungsschutz (Thermokontakt oder Thermistor) in der Motorwicklung integriert ist. Beide Schutzeinrichtungen werden dann in einer gemeinsamen Schutzschaltung integriert (Ausnahme Ex-Bereiche).



Ich denke, es gibt nicht besonders viele Motoren mit 3x400V und weniger als 500W. Das wäre nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Bei 1x230V wären das ja nur etwas über 2A. Beim 3x400V sind es dann ca. 0.75A.
Da baut doch keiner einen 3x400V-Motor.


----------



## MSB (16 September 2016)

egro schrieb:


> Da baut doch keiner einen 3x400V-Motor.


Ich glaub ich kann gar nicht mehr zählen, wie viele Drehstrom Motore < 0,5kW ich schon angesteuert, und verplant habe.

In der Fördertechnik ist 0,18kW oder 0,37kW durchaus relativ häufig anzutreffen.
Auma-Antriebe haben oft als Drehstrommotor oft sogar nur 90W oder noch weniger.
Okay, in der Haustechnik, bei so Spielzeugventilatoren jetzt vielleicht kein wirkliches Thema.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSommer (17 September 2016)

egro schrieb:


> ... Ich denke, es gibt nicht besonders viele Motoren mit 3x400V und weniger als 500W. Das wäre nicht sehr sinnvoll. Bei 1x230V wären das ja nur etwas über 2A. Beim 3x400V sind es dann ca. 0.75A.
> Da baut doch keiner einen 3x400V-Motor.                 .


Da täuscht Du dich aber. In der TGA-/Haustechnik von Fabrikationsgebäuden,werden solche Leistungsgrößen für Pumpen, motorische Absperreinrichtungen und Ventilatoren Regelmäßig verbaut. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Senator42 (17 September 2016)

Bei Förderbändern mit variabler Geschw. oder auch für Positionierungen habe ich in letzter Zeit  180W + 370W Drehstrom über FU eingestetzt.
ALSO:   0,18kW oder 0,37kW  gibt es doch oft.


----------



## egro (17 September 2016)

Ich habe mich ungenau ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte im Haushaltsbereich (bezogen auf Spamylustig und Gebäudeautomation) gibt es selten 3x400V-Motoren unter 500W.
Im Haushaltsbereich stehen oft, auf die schnelle, keine 3x400V zur Verfügung. Zum Beispiel im Badezimmer oder in einem Keller.
Es kommt auch oft vor, dass Wohnungen in MFH nicht mit 3 Phasen eingespiesen werden.

Ein anderes 3x400V/1x230V-Beispiel, dass jetzt wieder aktuell wird:

Wir (Elektriker) haben auch oft das Problem, dass ein Heizungsmonteur, mal schnell eine Heizungspumpe ersetzen will.
Die alte Pumpe 3x400V, die Neue 1x230V. Aussage Heizungsmonteur: "Das kann ja kein Problem sein. Die neue Pumpe braucht viel weniger Strom... Du musst nur die alte Pumpe lösen und die Neue wieder anschliessen. Ich habe dem Eigentümer gesagt, dass geht eine halbe Stunde."
Problem Nr. 1: Das Kabel ist mit 3L und PE ungeeignet, kein N.
Lösung: Basteln oder Kabel wechseln.
Problem Nr.2: Im Schaltschrank sind Sicherungen mit 3L, ohne N-Trenner.
Lösung: N-Trenner einbauen.
Problem Nr.3: Es gibt einen Motorschutzschalter oder ein Thermorelais, aber der Einstellbereich passt nicht zur neuen Pumpe.
Lösung: Auch der Scheiss wird ersetzt (falls überhaupt noch nötig, sonst nur ausgebaut.).

Ergebniss: Eigentümer bekommt eine bedeutend höhere Rechnung, als vom Heizungsmonteur prophezeit.
Alle sind sauer!!!
Die offeriert halbe Stunde geht schon drauf, um allen Beteiligten, die Situation zu erklären und den Eigentümer seelisch auf die bevorstehende Rechnung vorzubereiten.


----------



## shrimps (17 September 2016)

Hi
Ich bin kein Elektriker, habe aber hier eine Verständnisfrage:
Sind 3 * 400V = Ca 900V Drehstrom gemeint ?
Oder die RST mit 3 * 230 = 400V ?
Besten Dank für eine kleine Erklärung


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 September 2016)

mit 3*400VAC wird ein 3 Fasiges Strom-Netz gemeint (Drehstrom)  mit 400VAC zwischen 2 fasen. 
Die 230VAC ist zwischen Fase und Null gemessen.

Mann muss wissen das auf eine Cirkel- skala von 360° die fasen in eine radius von 120° unter einander stehen.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driefasenspanning
Gibt es auch in DE

Bram


----------



## shrimps (17 September 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Das mit den 400v gegen die "andere" Phase kenne ich.
Die Sache mit dem Drehwinkel auch.
Mich hatt nur verwirrt warum in anderen Bereichen von 1*400V Drehstrom (gemeint sind 3 Phasen) und nicht von 3 * 400V geschrieben wird.
Ich denke nun, das gleiche ist...
Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch "echte" 3*400V !
Nur nicht im Hausbereich...
Beste Grüße 
Shrimps


----------



## egro (17 September 2016)

Also 1x400V hast du mit zwei Phasen.
Es gibt auch Geräte die 400V + 230V benötigen (2L+N).
Oft bei Backöfen, Kochherden, Waschmaschine, usw.

Es ist eigentlich einfach:
L1 oder L2 oder L3 + N =230V (einphasig)
L1+L2 oder L2+L3 oder L3+L1 = 400V (mehrphasig)
L1+L2+L3 = 3x400V (Drehstrom)

Bei 1x400V wird auch oft von Drehstrom gesprochen. Ist aber etwa gleich Falsch, wie "Strom sparen"!!!


----------



## shrimps (17 September 2016)

Jetzt wirds heller...
Danke


----------



## MSommer (18 September 2016)

egro schrieb:


> …. Ich meinte im Haushaltsbereich (bezogen auf Spamylustig und Gebäudeautomation) gibt es selten 3x400V-Motoren unter 500W. Im Haushaltsbereich stehen oft, auf die schnelle, keine 3x400V zur Verfügung. Zum Beispiel im Badezimmer oder in einem Keller.
> Es kommt auch oft vor, dass Wohnungen in MFH nicht mit 3 Phasen eingespiesen werden. …
> .


Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Hier werden üblicherweise nur 1phasige Komponenten verbaut.  Üblicherweise wird hier nur ein Leitungsschutz erforderlich. Trotzdem sollte man auch hier die Technischen Unterlagen zum Produkt beachten. 




egro schrieb:


> …. Die alte Pumpe 3x400V, die Neue 1x230V. Aussage Heizungsmonteur: "Das kann ja kein Problem sein. Die neue Pumpe braucht viel weniger Strom... Du musst nur die alte Pumpe lösen und die Neue wieder anschließen. Ich habe dem Eigentümer gesagt, dass geht eine halbe Stunde." ….


Tja, solch eine Aussage höre ich auch oft. Oftmals ist die Unwissenheit vom Heizungsmonteur oder vom Hausherrn welche elektrischen Anforderungen umzusetzen sind.  Der Elektromonteur bekommt bei der Beauftragung oftmals nur gesamt „Austauschpumpe am vorhandenen Kabel anschließen“. 
  Erst wenn man Vorort ist, ist dann der tatsächliche Umfang erkennbar. Letztendlich muss man als Elektrofachmann einen sicheren Betrieb der Pumpe sicherstellen. Und nicht der Heizungsbauer oder der beauftragende Hausherr. Diese reden sich halt raus und sagen, ich kann doch nicht wissen, welcher Aufwand für Rückbau und Anpassung entsteht.  


  Gruß Michael


----------

